# Forum Offer - Vibiemme Domobar Super 2B £1700 delivered for forum members only



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fantastic dual boiler machine with E61 group head and rotary pump and a 12 month back to base warranty. Also, a free Barista kit (until August )- only £1700 delivered for forum members!! Give me a shout if you are interested! Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Grab yourself a bargain Vibiemme! This is a fantastic machine that would cure upgraditis for most of us!!!


----------

